# Spider shops in Yorkshire



## Hawks1980 (Jan 23, 2012)

I live in Wakefield so am aware of Aquatica, but are there any other shops in and around Yorkshire that have a good stock Tarantulas? I'm going to buy mine from TSS but fancy a trip to actually see some.


----------



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

Hawks1980 said:


> I live in Wakefield so am aware of Aquatica, but are there any other shops in and around Yorkshire that have a good stock Tarantulas? I'm going to buy mine from TSS but fancy a trip to actually see some.



Leaping Lizards in York have a few and Pet City in Tong nr Bradford has a great selection of T's a lot of their stock comes from Spider Shop!


----------



## Hawks1980 (Jan 23, 2012)

Jonb1982 said:


> Leaping Lizards in York have a few and Pet City in Tong nr Bradford has a great selection of T's a lot of their stock comes from Spider Shop!


Thanks so much for that, I've driven past Pet City a few times but just assumed it was like Pets at Home and wouldn't have T's. That's my Sunday afternoon sorted :2thumb:


----------



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

What T's you after!?


----------



## Hawks1980 (Jan 23, 2012)

I'd like to go for a Greenbottle Blue as my first T. Not ready to buy yet, wife is not 100% convinced at the moment and I'm looking to run some electrics up into the loft to convert that into a bit of a spider room (this will be the first of what I am expecting to be a fair few T's).


----------



## asmaa (May 4, 2009)

petcity is brilliant not so much in when i called last week but they were waiting on a delivery not bad spiders tho i think 3 asian fawn juveniles some chile rose and some pretty looking slings pumpkin patch trinidad chevron spring to mind as well as few peru purples red rumps and river rust rump no idea son latin names off top of mi head but really good spider selection and mine have been healthy and growing well have 4 from them


----------



## asmaa (May 4, 2009)

Hawks1980 said:


> I'd like to go for a Greenbottle Blue as my first T. Not ready to buy yet, wife is not 100% convinced at the moment and I'm looking to run some electrics up into the loft to convert that into a bit of a spider room (this will be the first of what I am expecting to be a fair few T's).


got my GBB from petcity its a sling and growing well webbed alot and seems happy eats shed etc lovely colours lovely spider


----------



## carlosgibson (Jun 16, 2011)

Hawks1980 said:


> I live in Wakefield so am aware of Aquatica, but are there any other shops in and around Yorkshire that have a good stock Tarantulas? I'm going to buy mine from TSS but fancy a trip to actually see some.


hi i live in castleford and got my chile rose from Aquatica and like you i got my L.Parahybanas from TSS but sometimes I have a ride out to Markham Grange garden center near doncaster they dont have a huge amount of T's but a fair few ( i was there about 2 weeks ago and they had a juvi T.Blondi and OBT and about 6 others) - but the main reason i go there is for my enclosures for them - they are made by Custom Aquaria and are super value for money - i got a huge vented glass enclosure for a salmon pink he made it to my custom spesifications and charged me £35!!! he sells loads of sizes that are pre made or like i say he can do anything you want. My vented tanks for my chille rose and B.Smithi were £20! its defo worth a look!

hope this helps.:2thumb:


----------



## Hawks1980 (Jan 23, 2012)

carlosgibson said:


> hi i live in castleford and got my chile rose from Aquatica and like you i got my L.Parahybanas from TSS but sometimes I have a ride out to Markham Grange garden center near doncaster they dont have a huge amount of T's but a fair few ( i was there about 2 weeks ago and they had a juvi T.Blondi and OBT and about 6 others) - but the main reason i go there is for my enclosures for them - they are made by Custom Aquaria and are super value for money - i got a huge vented glass enclosure for a salmon pink he made it to my custom spesifications and charged me £35!!! he sells loads of sizes that are pre made or like i say he can do anything you want. My vented tanks for my chille rose and B.Smithi were £20! its defo worth a look!
> 
> hope this helps.:2thumb:


That's really helpful thanks. I've been considering what enclosures to buy and had been looking at House of Spiders online, but I've seen some other threads with some Custom Aquaria vivariums and they look really good.
Another place on the list to visit!

Cheers

Tom.


----------



## 666 (Mar 18, 2009)

*tarantula shops*

There is pet city at tong in bradford that's we're I get sum of mine from and then there is predators in shiply has sum good tarantulas also.


----------

